# Laptop for photoshop?



## Auto_Photo

Does anyone us their laptop for post editing in photoshop?  My desktop crashed and I really dont want to invest in a new one and was just wondering if anyone else had experience using a laptop monitor and what kind of results you got by using it to edit your photos?

Thanks for your input


----------



## AlexColeman

I use my MBP for field editing, but only because it is calibrated. I always check my calibrated monitor before prints, but I never have a problem with it.


----------



## keith foster

I use my laptop(Gateway FX) to download, sort and preview pics but I gave up editing on it.  The print colors NEVER came out right.  I bought the Spyder3 Pro to calibrate it and it was better but still not right.  It handled the software fine though.
I now use my Mac, calibrated, for all the editing when I am going to print or the photo is for a customer.


----------



## Natalie

Since my laptop is the only computer I own, I do all my PP work on it no problem. Photoshop CS4 runs perfectly, and I think my images turn out pretty good. Depending on your computer's stats, though, your milage may vary.


----------



## Big Mike

Obviously some people do it...but I wouldn't suggest planning to use a laptop as your primary photo editing tool.  At least not the lap top screen.  If you must use a laptop for editing, get a good stationary screen.  

It's also fairly important that you calibrate your screen...and to do that properly, requires a software device like the Spyder.


----------



## Dominantly

I've tried to use my laptop to edit, but it often lags pretty hard when doing multiple files, or labor intensive edits.
I Laptop isn't very old either, it just doesnt have the processing power as my Quad Core desktop does. TO match, if you even can, the power you can get from a desktop, you are going to spend alot of money on a laptop.

The best scenario is to go to a place like tiger direct, or new egg, and build a custom desktop with more power, for less cash.

Something like this would be good...
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5635115&Sku=B69-4086


----------



## Auto_Photo

Thanks for the input.  Whats your opinions on using my LG 42" 1080p TV as a computer monitor.


----------



## Dominantly

No clue, I'm sure a color calibration nut will have an opinion on it, but all I can offer is it sounds pretty badass.


----------



## teneighty23

macbook Pro screens are designed to give true colour and contrast.  not the standard macbook, the macbook pro.


----------



## usayit

whatever you choose... Load up on memory.

If its a laptop, get a good monitor to attach to it.


----------



## ChasK

I use an Acer laptop for overflow and field work without any major problems.  I would not recommend doing any major color or exposure changes without the addition of a calibrated monitor.  As long as you have good exposure cropping and simple retouching should be fine.


----------



## R6_Dude

I don't have a laptop, but I do have a second computer that I use solely for PP.  That way no other programs are in the comp to cause it to lag.


----------



## Auto_Photo

Thanks for the feedback!

R6 dude do u ride? I have an 02 6


----------



## coreduo

Using a Nikon D40X, I assumed they were  good prints using my laptop. When I get home, I might have time to scan the print and show them to you. And my printer was Canon early model MPX250


----------



## itznfb

I use my dell xps m1330 for editing. Screen is calibrated and results are identical to my 2007wfp and my cg241w.

I also use a samsung 32" 1080p sometimes w/out issue.


----------



## R6_Dude

Auto_Photo said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> R6 dude do u ride? I have an 02 6


 
What gave it away? 

I just sold my RR (the one in the avatar).  Looking into getting a full track only bike. 

Tried an RR out after 2 R6 (00 and 04) it was good, but I need to get back into the Yamaha family!


----------



## InternetFiltering

Big Mike said:


> Obviously some people do it...but I wouldn't suggest planning to use a laptop as your primary photo editing tool.  At least not the lap top screen.  If you must use a laptop for editing, get a good stationary screen.
> 
> It's also fairly important that you calibrate your screen...and to do that properly, requires a software device like the Spyder.



Nice, to hear it from an expert and May I have a question for ya?

If a picture taken (Photographed)  at the EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USMs closest focusing distance (1.4m).. how will be the output I  mean will it be the same as 
Photographed at the EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USMs 0.19.

Thanks,
Roddick.


----------



## coreduo

Itz, what is the highest resolution your dell can make? My Dell is also XPS but yours probably has more advanced techno budgets and higher resolution lilke Mac. My DELL has language software installed in harddrive. I can translate in any language I  can.


----------



## FemFugler

My dad sold my desktop so i only have my laptop but i think the colours are ok... I would like to try and get another, or even my brother's old desktop to edit pics on as well as get a spyder buttt that will have to wait. Plus, i don't have that much of a need for it now as i'm just a beginner.  My laptop isn't that old.... maybe that's the reason i don't have much of a problem with it. I have photoshop, lightroom, gimp, picasa, and more all loaded onto it and they all work fine with no problems. I also plan on getting a mac, though it will be a laptop, i'm hoping that to possibly switch over and use that one for editing, as photography and editing purpose isn't the reason for getting a macbook pro, just an added bonus.

...... sorry oldish thread...


----------



## keveenjones

I used my laptop since one years for designing work like image editing, image making etc and i work on photpshop and coreldraw. My photoshop cs4 works perfectly and there is no problem to operate that software.so you can easily operate photoshop software with laptop.


----------



## Rocky8

Dominantly said:


> I've tried to use my laptop to edit, but it often lags pretty hard when doing multiple files, or labor intensive edits.
> I Laptop isn't very old either, it just doesnt have the processing power as my Quad Core desktop does. TO match, if you even can, the power you can get from a desktop, you are going to spend alot of money on a laptop.



Dual core 17" MacBook Pros are excellent for photo editing as they have all the horsepower you need (more than most desktop machines) plus some gorgeous screen real estate (I prefer the glossy screen for contrast and dynamics). If you can wait until June: the next crop of MBPs will have a screamingly fast quad core model.

Of course a quad core iMac  just as screamingly fast  is waaay cheaper, and has a fabulous 27" screen.

Both the MBP and the iMac can drive large external monitors.


----------



## table1349

Auto_Photo said:


> Does anyone us their laptop for post editing in photoshop?  My desktop crashed and I really dont want to invest in a new one and was just wondering if anyone else had experience using a laptop monitor and what kind of results you got by using it to edit your photos?
> 
> Thanks for your input



The problem with using a laptop for post editing is inconsistency.  Not in the machine, but in the operator.  Laptop screens swivel open and close.  Led back lite screens have a good viewing angle but slight differences in angle still change color and contrast of the image you are viewing.  

I have a MBPro 17" that I have calibrated, however I do not use it alone for editing.  For editing with the MBP i attach it to the 24" Apple cinema display monitor along with a wireless keyboard and mouse. 

With the 24" monitor attached to my MBP I have no issues as the monitor is in the same position every time I use it.  The 24" and MBP are also calibrated together and I have no issues with this setup for editing and printing.


As a side note.  The 24" Apple Cinema Display comes equipped with a power supply for the MBP built in.  No fuss no muss plug and go, no power worries.


----------



## Bynx

If you use a laptop get a separate monitor for a couple hundred bucks more. It will save your laptop screen and be easier and more consistant to use. Ive got a 17" Macbook Pro and it runs 24/7.


----------



## UUilliam

6DAYS!!!!!!!

We should all have a big party for CS5!!

I use my lappy for editing but its a laptop and overheats (rubbish fan) so I am hoping to invest into desktop components and build my own computer to run 3d modelling and photoshop on, my lappy will be strictly for browsing the internet and talking, will sit right next to my desktop.


----------



## Logan.Gee

I run CS4 off of my XPS 1530 and haven't had any problems as of yet. 

I don't do too much editing on the laptop's screen though, I use a Samsung SyncMaster 2333.


----------

